# yakult



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiHas anyone tried Yakult with good results?Fiona


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm ... no ... but I think I'm gonna try it out actually ... I have never tried a L. casei strain before. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## karmaye (Feb 9, 2010)

hey ive just recently bought a packet of yakult labbelled probiotic yakult and taking 1 in each day and gonan see how it works out .


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried yakult, having 2 botttles a day for 4 weeks, didnt make any difference to my Ibs-d symptoms.


----------

